# Problem with System 1 diatom filter



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

The intake on the System 1 diatom filter does not fit onto my tank.










I see two options. 
1) Modify the intake. This is seems undesirable as it might damage the filter.
2) Run the water through another container with the filter attached and perform the filtration on this container.

Has anyone encountered this problem? Is there a better solution?
thanks,


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

They are intended to go on the front of the tank. Since they only run temporarily (max 4 hours), flip open the lid to run the filter on the tank front.

Doesn't your lid flip open?

If not, I'd just remove the lid while the filter runs.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> they only run temporarily (max 4 hours)


I have been using a timer to limit operation to about 3 hours on other tanks.

Unfortunately, this location is the only option to connect a HOB type filter.
The tank is acrylic with a built in top with holes for structural support.
I lucked out on my other acrylic tank because it has a built in sump.
Here is a top view of the tank. Tank modification is (of course IMO) unthinkable.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I guess you could run it externally by connecting some hoses to the intake and outlet. I guess you would have been bette off with a vortex, can you return it?


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> I guess you could run it externally by connecting some hoses to the intake and outlet.


There is a single intake. The mechanism that prevents attachment to the tank is combining the inlet and the outlet.










The unit must be below the water level in the tank as the jar on the assembly must be full of water.
It could be connected to a small external tank. I wondering if a hose could be ran from the combined inlet/outlet to a tee connection with the external canister filter being used to filter the tank. I may end up giving this a try.
Otherwise, the external tank could have a divider installed to maintain constant water level in the area with diatom filter. The water from the tank would feed into this area and overflow to the variable water area that would have a return pump. One problem with this system is that the water from the tank could not exceed the capacity of the return pump without a flood. This system would be quite cumbersome.












> I guess you would have been bette off with a vortex, can you return it?


I have been using the diatom filter on my other high light CO2 tanks after pruning and it works well. So, there is no desire to return it. 
However, it would be nice to be able to use it on this tank. This tank is currently low tech so the only reason to use it would be to improve clarity.


----------

